# Waterless wash car park stand



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok my brothers landed him self a deal doing waterless wash for a car park company a few days a week going and setting up there with his gazeboo and all that...

his worried he wont look professional with all his gear in boxes on the floor..

His asked me for an idea and well i don't have one lol

So what would you guys say would be best to use to make him look more professional on the site something like a trolley i thought.. but not sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh and a quickie he starts there on friday.... so gotta sort something before then.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Argos have plastic shelves that take literally 5 mins to assemble and are around £40!


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

How about something like this :thumb:.......
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000WCB5...de=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B000WCB57S


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

The 'fatmax' is great. If he's wanting to do it a little cheaper though, most supermarkets or stationary office suppliers will do plastic carry boxes.

http://www.matalan.co.uk/fcp/produc.../52183&resultsPerPage=100&attrList=Dept,brand

or something a bit more portable

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/25KG-FOLD...10831292234?pt=UK_Storage&hash=item19ce0f4f4a


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

svended said:


> The 'fatmax' is great. If he's wanting to do it a little cheaper though, most supermarkets or stationary office suppliers will do plastic carry boxes.
> 
> http://www.matalan.co.uk/fcp/produc.../52183&resultsPerPage=100&attrList=Dept,brand
> 
> ...


NO ! 
He said he wanted something more profesional looking :lol:..


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Army surplus filing cabinets. Cheap as chips and ready to spray up with logo/graphics etc. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

^^ be a bit bulky/heavy for moving about wouldn't they .


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

this any good?

ALU Pilot Case Tool Box Trolley Bag silver: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Good ideas keep them coming


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

PeoPlen


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

People who get their car waterless cleaned in a car park ain't going to give a toss about how tidy the area looks to be honest! 

Its you that's doing it really ain't it?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

deanchilds said:


> People who get their car waterless cleaned in a car park ain't going to give a toss about how tidy the area looks to be honest!
> 
> Its you that's doing it really ain't it?


no Mate lol brothers doing it also its a good deals his got wish i got it.... haha


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

deanchilds said:


> Its you that's doing it really ain't it?


Lol I thought the same.

My "Brother" lol


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

You thought about making a stand? Maybe some fancy glass shelves? Trolley? It doesn't take a lot to think of something mate!!!


----------

